# Line X Coating on Wooden Floor in Raft



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Line x is the $hit. Boulder boatwerks uses it on some of there wood dory parts. It should encapsule the wood and prevent any moisture from geting in. Make sure your wood is totally dry or you would just seal moisture in.


----------



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

do you think the roughness of the line-x rubbing on the raft over time would cause a wear spot on the raft?

L


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

That is a fine point. I would not want the texture commonly associated with line x rubbing against ,my boat. Not sure if he can soften it up for the contact sides.

Call Kyle at Line x of Boulder at 303-915-7371.


----------



## mountaincrash (Jun 21, 2006)

Yea. The rubbing may not be such a good thing. I could mount foam pipe insulation around the perimeter of the board. I would potentially feel like braining myself with the oar secondary to the squeek produced from the foam/hypalon interface, but the boat would remain unscathed. I will give the Boulder Line X people a shout. Thanks


----------

